# !!!Cannot mount ntfs partition rw!!!

## dE_logics

```
   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1         293     2353491    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2             294        9729    75794638+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/sda5             294         815     4192902   83  Linux          

/dev/sda6             816         946     1052226   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda7             947        2102     9285538+  83  Linux               

/dev/sda8            2103        2690     4723078+  83  Linux               

/dev/sda9            2691        3996    10490413+   7  HPFS/NTFS           

/dev/sda10           3997        9206    41849293+  83  Linux               

/dev/sda11           9207        9729     4200966   83  Linux   

            

localhost de # blkid                                                        

/dev/sda1: UUID="2F3EB8C22ADFD1F1" TYPE="ntfs"                              

/dev/sda5: LABEL="gentoo-boot" UUID="a0487182-a0bb-4bd7-b90b-9ecdbd0c9fa4" TYPE="reiserfs" 

/dev/sda6: UUID="7dc56971-82ef-49ab-af0a-6ad19b0e964e" TYPE="swap"                         

/dev/sda7: UUID="15660526-d245-4edd-bc91-42882d9f0009" LABEL="gentoo-usr" TYPE="reiserfs"  

/dev/sda8: LABEL="docs+pics" UUID="b6e069ba-2c2f-43a7-9d15-1a92b8a36db7" TYPE="reiserfs"   

/dev/sda9: UUID="04BCEB90329753DA" LABEL="game" TYPE="ntfs"                                

/dev/sda10: LABEL="media_writeit" UUID="a11fc10c-b73f-4731-ae4a-30a10165a69e" TYPE="jfs"   

/dev/sda11: UUID="52a78cf9-3ca8-4c6a-8b05-fe05b84f2723" TYPE="reiserfs"                    

localhost de # mount /dev/sda9 /media/ubuntu/                                          

localhost de # umount /media/ubuntu/

localhost de # mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda9 /media/ubuntu/

ntfs_attr_pread_i: Zero run length: Input/output error  

ntfs_attr_pread_i: Failed to find VCN #1: Input/output error

Failed to calculate free MFT records: Input/output error    

NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a

SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows

then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very 

important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate   

it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g.

/dev/mapper/nvidia_eahaabcc1). Please see the 'dmraid' documentation

localhost de # mount -t ntfs /dev/sda9 /media/ubuntu/

localhost de # umount /media/ubuntu/

smartctl -a /dev/sda

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:  

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Always       -       0        

  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0004   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0        

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   100   100   001    Pre-fail  Always       -       1086     

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       5483     

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Always       -       3        

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0        

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0004   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0        

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   074   074   000    Old_age   Always       -       10469    

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   207   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0        

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       5462     

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       582      

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   084   084   000    Old_age   Always       -       160281   

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       47 (Lifetime Min/Max 12/55)

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       3                          

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0                          

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0                          

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0                          

220 Disk_Shift              0x0002   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       158                        

222 Loaded_Hours            0x0032   080   080   000    Old_age   Always       -       8373                       

223 Load_Retry_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0                          

224 Load_Friction           0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0                          

226 Load-in_Time            0x0026   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       381                        

240 Head_Flying_Hours       0x0000   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

localhost de # ntfsfix /dev/sda9

Mounting volume... pread: Input/output error

Failed to calculate number of free MFTs: Input/output error.

FAILED

Attempting to correct errors...

Processing $MFT and $MFTMirr...

Reading $MFT... OK

Reading $MFTMirr... OK

Comparing $MFTMirr to $MFT... OK

Processing of $MFT and $MFTMirr completed successfully.

Setting required flags on partition... OK

Going to empty the journal ($LogFile)... OK

pread: Input/output error

Failed to calculate number of free MFTs: Input/output error.

Remount failed: Input/output error.
```

It just stopped mounted after some non-disk operation windows.

----------

## richard.scott

Do you have NTFS RW enabled in your kernel?

```
# zcat /proc/config.gz | grep NTFS

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

```

As you can see, I don't   :Wink: 

However, I use the ntfs3g package to get the "ntfs-3g" command and I use that to mount my partitions.

Perhaps either of these may help?

Rich.

----------

## dE_logics

But earlier it used to mount!

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | grep NTFS

gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory
```

I had removed the generation of the .config. Actually I do have it enabled.

<

```
*> MSDOS fs support                                                                   │ │

  │ │                <*> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support                                                       │ │

  │ │                (437) Default codepage for FAT                                                         │ │

  │ │                (iso8859-1) Default iocharset for FAT                                                  │ │

  │ │                <*> NTFS file system support                                                           │ │

  │ │                [ ]   NTFS debugging support                                                           │ │

  │ │                [*]   NTFS write support
```

----------

## cach0rr0

have you actually run chkdisk /f and let it reboot twice? 

what about adding -o force ? 

IIRC using ntfs-3g doesnt require ntfs support in the kernel, only FUSE. 

the ebuild at least only checks for FUSE support in the kernel

```

pkg_setup() {

        if use external-fuse && use kernel_linux; then

                if kernel_is lt 2 6 9; then

                        die "Your kernel is too old."

                fi

                CONFIG_CHECK="~FUSE_FS"

                FUSE_FS_WARNING="You need to have FUSE module built to use ntfs-3g"

                linux-info_pkg_setup

        fi

}

```

----------

## dE_logics

Those did not work.

Man...I'm really quitting NTFS. Using ext3 drivers in windows is better...

----------

## fpires

AFAIK you need to run chkdsk /r /f from windows on that partition, let it finish and repair de filesystem, then boot again on Win and reboot to linux. Then just use ntfs-3g:

ntfs-3g /dev/sda9 /media/whatever

----------

## agent_jdh

You can just use mount with ntfs3g.  I use it, works really well.

----------

## dE_logics

Of course ntfs-3g is not working that's why I asked.

I did all the checks...no hopes.

Ultimately, I made that ntfs partition ext3 and used the ext drivers to get it read from win.

----------

